# World Wide Knit in Public Day - wwkipday



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking to join somewhere, but there's nothing in North Jersey :-(

http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/kips-in-america/


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Start your own group! Get some knitting friends together, or contact your LYS, and pick somewhere to knit. Check the local library, mall, Panera or Starbucks. Don't know where in NJ you are but I am sure you can join or organize something. Happy knitting!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

For those of you in the greater Birmingham area, it will be held at the Hoover Library on Saturday, June 13 from 1 -5.
This is our 5th year - lots of knitting, fellowshipping, door prizes - always a good turn-out.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

samdog13 said:


> Start your own group! Get some knitting friends together, or contact your LYS, and pick somewhere to knit. Check the local library, mall, Panera or Starbucks. Don't know where in NJ you are but I am sure you can join or organize something. Happy knitting!


...and if you don't know any other knitters, find yourself a lovely, cozy spot out in public to do your knitting that day. More fun than in the house, right?


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I was not aware that you had to join. I just thought I would go sit at Wal-Mart and knit a while, then go to a place where we often have breakfast and knit a while there, and maybe the library and if the weather is good, maybe Main Street. Anywhere there is a bench or a place to sit. Is June 13 the right day?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MissNettie said:


> I was not aware that you had to join. I just thought I would go sit at Wal-Mart and knit a while, then go to a place where we often have breakfast and knit a while there, and maybe the library and if the weather is good, maybe Main Street. Anywhere there is a bench or a place to sit. Is June 13 the right day?


Yes, it is the 13th, & I just might follow your lead. There's a lovely gazebo that would be perfect! (I should probably start doing this on non-KIP days!)


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

In NYC the park behind the main library, I wonder what would happen if I just showed up? I don't have a group.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hum, I will have to check to see when the ladies will be at Safeway, maybe join them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Kanitter said:


> In NYC the park behind the main library, I wonder what would happen if I just showed up? I don't have a group.


 Go for it. Live dangerously.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Kanitter said:


> In NYC the park behind the main library, I wonder what would happen if I just showed up? I don't have a group.


In NYC, either no one would comment, or you would get lots of questions. I suggest that you go and sit near the carousel - that way ou will get mothers talking to you while their kids go round and round. Just a thought.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Gee....I thought every day was "Knit in public day"
... lol


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

JTM said:


> Gee....I thought every day was "Knit in public day"
> ... lol


Seriously. Inevitably, the one day I don't drag some kind of knitting along is the day I end up with an interminable wait somewhere.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I do that too, drag my current knitting project with me everywhere in case I have to wait in line or for someone or are stuck in traffic/hubby is driving. 

That list doesn't have a lot of places in California either so will have to think of where those of us in the southern part of the state can celebrate world wide knitting in public day. What day of the week is it?


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Everyone, WWKD is June 13th.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CharleenR said:


> I do that too, drag my current knitting project with me everywhere in case I have to wait in line or for someone or are stuck in traffic/hubby is driving.
> 
> That list doesn't have a lot of places in California either so will have to think of where those of us in the southern part of the state can celebrate world wide knitting in public day. What day of the week is it?


It's a Saturday. I'm thinking the list will grow before then, and you might find a nearby spot added.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

samdog13 said:


> Start your own group! Get some knitting friends together, or contact your LYS, and pick somewhere to knit. Check the local library, mall, Panera or Starbucks. Don't know where in NJ you are but I am sure you can join or organize something. Happy knitting!


Yep this is what I did. Pretty easy and it is lots of fun. Or you can come up to West Hartford, CT and join us knitting in the Rose Garden at Elizabeth Park. Beautiful site - and it smells good, too.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's the link to our "knit-in" in Central Connecticut. I hope many KPers will join us.

http://www.wwkipday.com/knitting-roses/


----------



## harryh (Feb 18, 2014)

anyone in the uk?


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

You might find in local library, knitting store or other places no need to be a member. You go as you please. I know of one in central Jersey in local library or Barnes and Noble. Good luck hope you find one.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Echelon Mall, in Voorhees, NJ will have a group on June 13th from 11-3PM near Boscov's court. South Jersey Yarners, which meets 1st & 3rd Friday evenings at the Main Branch of the Camden County Public Library will be there, as many of us as possible for representation. Anyone is most welcome & encouraged to join in the fun then !


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Bryant Park, Sixth Ave @ 42nd Street, New York City

http://www.wwkipday.com/wwkip-in-bryant-park-nyc/

Enjoy!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

harryh said:


> anyone in the uk?


Dozens. Scroll down to United Kindgom.

http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/kips-in-europe/


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

wwkip is also my birthday this year.....I plan on visiting my son and his family of 6 or maybe 7 on that date. The baby is due June 24. I almost always knit something for the children while I am there....but its unlikely the knitting will be much more public than that.

Happy wwkip day to all.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Any one in the Newcastle area here in Australia wanting to have a group going? Would be a good way for some of us to meet each other as well. Any suggestions????


----------



## zoomie (Aug 7, 2014)

I've decided to just get a chair out onto my front lawn and knit there weather permitting, if it's raining again I think I might get the bus into town and get myself sat in a cafe and knit there I could end up being there most of the day, just keep the tea's and coffees coming. If there's anyone in a 5mile radius of Durham City wants to arrange for a few of us to get together I'd be happy to do so, . Just leave word on here and we can make arrangements it would be a good laugh. Fingers crossed for lot's to join in. Zoomie. Co Durham northeast England.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

zoomie said:


> I've decided to just get a chair out onto my front lawn and knit there weather permitting, if it's raining again I think I might get the bus into town and get myself sat in a cafe and knit there I could end up being there most of the day, just keep the tea's and coffees coming. If there's anyone in a 5mile radius of Durham City wants to arrange for a few of us to get together I'd be happy to do so, . Just leave word on here and we can make arrangements it would be a good laugh. Fingers crossed for lot's to join in. Zoomie. Co Durham northeast England.


Or you could go onto the Knit in Public site and register our plan. That way, if people are looking for a group near them, they could find you - new friends!

To register and get on the web list

http://www.wwkipday.com/host-a-kip/


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anyone want to start one in the Washington DC Metro area or close by Maryland?


----------

